

Norway killer sharpened aim on computer games - gamebit07
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5i9cdXpmA2VKHTna7O41fO7mJSFQg

======
paulhauggis
I like how the call him a "far-right fanatic". I don't think I've ever heard
this news organization use "far-left" to describe any story involving someone
doing something negative.

